# New mystery angora girl!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone.... looks like we have a new member of our family! We came across this adorable little angora girl and we just had to get her. She's sooo soft and sooo smooshy and sooo sweet.

Meet.... January!



















this picture is the last one my camera ever took... as you can see from the weird double exposer  :










Now, we don't know what her color is. She's obviously broken, and her eyes are black. Her spots may not have photographed true, but they appear to be a ticked, sort of slate blue / light agouti color. It's something in-between black and brown, with a definite blue tint to it. It looks like sort of a combination of dove, coffee, and blue... haha... any ideas?


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

No idea on the color. But she's adorable! Love her markings


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Everyone knows I'm useless on colour but I wanted to add: "awwwwwwwwwww" she's very cute!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like broken blue.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!
Looks like a broken blue (I have oen that looks close to her)


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgous gorgous! Love the colour. Always loved broken mice


----------

